# Pen Barrel and Cap profiles



## dow (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm pretty sure that this has been beat to death in the past, but I can't seem to find the right search terms to bring it up, so I'll ask it again.

Do you prefer to turn your pen profiles on the capped pens straight or do you profile them with some belly?  I've done a few of each, and THIS WEEK I think that I like the straight ones better.  Two weeks ago, I liked the bellied ones better.

Also, do you find that the customer prefers one or the other design?

Thoughts?


----------



## Parson (Nov 30, 2009)

I will belly or bulb the cap on a baron or sedona kit. Other kits like the ligero or Emperor look much better straight across.

As a matter of personal taste, I think slimline pens with non-straight turning look rather cheap.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2009)

Depends on just what kit it is and the shape of the finial.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 30, 2009)

Dow,

I believe Parson nailed it.

The emperor and other BIG pens, close to b2b, but smaller pens there is room for a little slope.  

Then there is the question of "One man's bulge is another man's slope" (Not to mention women's bulges and slopes!!)

Good luck, make what appeals to YOU, then hope it sells!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 30, 2009)

Like many others, I belly the blank out very slightly on some kits and not at all on others.  I personally do not care for the "pregnant" look on a pen.  I prefer to follow the contour of the nib just a bit to give a smooth transition and then gently back down to the center band or cap.  That being said, I'm not sure how to answer your survey since you do not offer the choice of "It depends on the kit/pen".

Jim Smith


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 30, 2009)

As a general rule I like the straight look, but there are exceptions.  It all depends on the type of pen.  Asking about design features is kind of like asking if a blue blank is better than an orange one, or if wood is better than acrylic.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Nov 30, 2009)

I voted for straight. As a rule I think straight is best, however,I think european and some cigar pens do look nice with a little profile. Slimlines can look good with a little and I do mean little bulge in the lower tube.


----------

